# how to go about transferring departments?



## ephemerallll (Jun 14, 2020)

How do I go about transferring work centers? Do I have to talk with both my ETL and HR?
I’ve been a style TM for nearly 2 years and dread working in style for a couple of reasons. 
I’m worried that my ETL wouldn’t approve of my transfer as she’s ALWAYS pulling me back to style whenever I’m scheduled elsewhere and hands me the workload of the entire style team (literally).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2020)

Talk to your tl. Tech & beauty are part of style.


----------

